

Show HN: Help us with the MIT Tetris hack - mitrisdev
https://github.com/mitrisdev/d54

======
mitrisdev
Last year, after the Tetris hack [1] was displayed on the MIT Green Building,
I released a portion of the code on github [2] to make it possible for anyone
to create something that could be displayed.

Today I committed some new code to handle audio visualizations. I am getting
some more code ready to release to create pretty particle effects. Both of
these features were used last year during a July 4th display.

Very soon we are going to have an opportunity to display submitted work to the
public. We would love to see what people can come up with. I am posting this
to encourage people to send us ideas or creations.

Email me at mitrisdev@gmail.com or submit code on github!

1\. ex. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAIPUGO1iko> (not our video)

2\. <https://github.com/mitrisdev/d54>

~~~
pella
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Blinkenlights>

------
cdelsolar
This is so cool!

------
cmpitg
I don't want to provoke a flame war or to mean any offense by any chance. I'll
go directly to the repo and play with the code if it's not written in Java.
The code is quite clean and well readable but couldn't escape from Java noise.

~~~
cmpitg
Please, at least give some comment when you're downvoting. What I said was
subjective but I didn't expect it to cause this much negativity.

